# Magnum star II 2D lumens



## thinkFlashlights01 (Jan 6, 2015)

I was wondering... How many lumens does a 2D Maglite with a Magnum Star II bulb produce? It has always seemed that it is always very dim. :candle:


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 6, 2015)

The standard 2D Mag Lite gives 27 lumens and 10.6 kcd. CPF says that Xenon over Krypton gives about 10-15% output boost.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Jan 6, 2015)

That's Dim! :tired::ironic::candle:


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 6, 2015)

As Quickbeam's runtime chart of the 3-D cell krypton shows, how bright an incan Mag is depends on when you ask:


----------



## StudFreeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice tint though. Too bad these bulbs didn't come out 15 years ago. They focus to a much nicer spot then the old ones.

StarHalo: the PowerStik incandescent regulator makes that plot into a straight line (in addition to fairly aggressive soft-start, meaning more practical overdriving of 2-cell bulbs). I have 3 incands and the regulation makes them much more enjoyable in a nostalgic sense. Like a nice remastering, it makes rose-colored glasses just a bit more pink.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Jan 9, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> As Quickbeam's runtime chart of the 3-D cell krypton shows, how bright an incan Mag is depends on when you ask:



I'm looking for the 2d cell light.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 9, 2015)

thinkFlashlights01 said:


> I was wondering... How many lumens does a 2D Maglite with a Magnum Star II bulb produce? It has always seemed that it is always very dim. :candle:



they are dim, very much so by modern standarts.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 9, 2015)

thinkFlashlights01 said:


> I'm looking for the 2d cell light.



runtime would be the same on 2-6D lights, all run about 10 hours, only brightness is different, all bulbs (stock ones) pull about 1A, give or take, initially.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Jan 10, 2015)

alpg88 said:


> runtime would be the same on 2-6D lights, all run about 10 hours, only brightness is different, all bulbs (stock ones) pull about 1A, give or take, initially.



Not runtime, brightness.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 10, 2015)

thinkFlashlights01 said:


> Not runtime, brightness.



Brightness at that first instant you turn the light on with freshly unwrapped batteries is around 80 lumens, so the 25% of that it coasts/averages to is ~20.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 21, 2015)

StudFreeman said:


> Nice tint though. Too bad these bulbs didn't come out 15 years ago. They focus to a much nicer spot then the old ones.



I used to use the old magnumstar bulbs back in the day in my maglites. I never liked the focus though, it was always kinda ugly. How much better do you think it is now? I haven't drug any out of storage in years, but I remember the old ones had these weird oblong lense shaped bulbs.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Jan 21, 2015)

ampdude said:


> I used to use the old magnumstar bulbs back in the day in my maglites. I never liked the focus though, it was always kinda ugly. How much better do you think it is now? I haven't drug any out of storage in years, but I remember the old ones had these weird oblong lense shaped bulbs.


It seems to be the *same exact brightness as the stock bulbs! *


----------



## ampdude (Jan 21, 2015)

thinkFlashlights01 said:


> It seems to be the *same exact brightness as the stock bulbs! *



Seems you're trolling. You could definitely tell the difference between the two back when the original Magnumstar came out and I was asking if the new Magnumstar bulbs are brighter than the old ones and had better focus. You just seemed to have communicated the opinion that the new Magnumstars have the same brightness as the stock krypton bulbs regardless of age, which seems mindless. I wasn't trying to crack a joke or make you laugh in hysterics but you did, and you seemed to want to put that emoticon which is really weird. Super weird actually.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jan 22, 2015)

ampdude,

Focus is massively improved over the old xenon bulbs for two reasons. For one, the filaments seem a little tighter. Importantly the fact that they are bi-pin bulbs lets you fine tune their position to perfect focus. I have 3, 4, and 5 cell bulbs and all have perfectly concentric focus with minimal fiddling. At max focus their beams are rounder than the XP-E LED Mags. No weird artifacts, which goes a long way to improving the quality of an incandescent's beam.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Jan 22, 2015)

ampdude said:


> Seems you're trolling. You could definitely tell the difference between the two back when the original Magnumstar came out and I was asking if the new Magnumstar bulbs are brighter than the old ones and had better focus. You just seemed to have communicated the opinion that the new Magnumstars have the same brightness as the stock krypton bulbs regardless of age, which seems mindless. I wasn't trying to crack a joke or make you laugh in hysterics but you did, and you seemed to want to put that emoticon which is really weird. Super weird actually.


No, it actually looked the same as the stock bulbs! :thumbsdow


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 22, 2015)

You're asking to see a ~15% output difference in a light that has an ~80% change in output as part of its normal operation.


----------

